# My XF - Theres change in that wind



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I know not everyone is going to like this , I do :thumb:
This was the car yesterday










And this is at 6pm this evening (ihpone picture):argie: (I know....the doors are being done tomorrow)










This is all being changed to matt black , Just the wood parts










Back hasn't been done yet but it looks like this (i'm sure you know what it looks like from previous threads)










Decider was cost of front end respray , or doing this , I chose this


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

What is it you've done? A 3M film type thing?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I like 

Did you do this yourself?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> What is it you've done? A 3M film type thing?


:thumb: 3M



Showshine said:


> I like
> 
> Did you do this yourself?


Afraid not


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

like the interior idea not convinced exterior wise  atm


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it looks lovely :argie:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I think this is going to look bloody awesome inside & out :thumb:

Do It, Dooo IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Like it :thumb:, vinyl? 

What made you want a front end respray? Stone chips? Looks pretty tidy to me.

Think Vinyl wrapping is cool though. A nice change (temporary), and protects what's underneath.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

There was a program on TV a while back showing 3M doing the factory wrapping of the Focus RS500. It's memorising watching them do it.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

McClane said:


> Like it :thumb:, vinyl?
> 
> What made you want a front end respray? Stone chips? Looks pretty tidy to me.
> 
> Think Vinyl wrapping is cool though. A nice change (temporary), and protects what's underneath.


I'm doing 80 mile round trips on the A12 / M25 stone chips were doing my head in not visible in the photos , Silly quotes for front end respray , So decided to go with a temp colour change using the 3M vinyl


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> I'm doing 80 mile round trips on the A12 / M25 stone chips were doing my head in not visible in the photos , Silly quotes for front end respray , So decided to go with a temp colour change using the 3M vinyl


*Looks awesome*, I've got myself a black Focus now & doing a 150 round trip daily (mines bigger than yours) A12/M25 I can see myself doing something similar.

Will the vinyl not chip like paint work then I guess? It will still mark though surely?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> I'm doing 80 mile round trips on the A12 / M25 stone chips were doing my head in not visible in the photos , Silly quotes for front end respray , So decided to go with a temp colour change using the 3M vinyl


Tell me about it. ~60 miles a day here (A120/A10/414), and my dark grey car is littered after its first year.

Good solution! :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks ace buddy!

We need more pics!!! :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Pics taken this morning , Guy's comig to my work on Monday to do the interior , So no pics of that yet

Feast your eyes


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah thats quality! Didn't expect pics that fast though! Haha! Get your wheels done black, will finish it off perfectly!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks great.

im guessing your pretty happy with it.

and i like the wheels.. look a bit like shadow chrome coloured.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> look a bit like shadow chrome coloured.


:thumb: Exactly what they are


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I think the wheels suit the colour more now it's been changed.

2nd parking sensor from the right, what's that just underneath?


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

R7KY D said:


> I'm doing 80 mile round trips on the A12 / M25 stone chips were doing my head in not visible in the photos , Silly quotes for front end respray , So decided to go with a temp colour change using the 3M vinyl


but how much did it cost?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

2.0conv said:


> but how much did it cost?


With the interior £:thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks great. How did they vinyl wrap the parking sensors ? Must have been as fiddley as feck to do them?

Interested to know very roughly how much to do. More or less than a monkey ? 

Could really freak my Mrs out one day whilst she's over in blue water. Nab the car with the spare keys, get it wrapped totally diff colour and put it back in same parking space


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Looks great. How did they vinyl wrap the parking sensors ? Must have been as fiddley as feck to do them?
> 
> Interested to know very roughly how much to do. More or less than a monkey ?
> 
> Could really freak my Mrs out one day whilst she's over in blue water. Nab the car with the spare keys, get it wrapped totally diff colour and put it back in same parking space


Parking sensors were a pita , I need to use a bit of touch up paint around one of them on the back as pointed out by an eagle eye on a previous post , But it's nothing to bad , I guess what makes it more noticeable on the one on the back is that the car was black before . Cost was £900 + £100 for the interior , I was getting quotes of £1800 - £2500 to paint the front end , We picked our daughter up from a gig last night , She was standing 40ft from the car on her phone going "well where are are....WHERE ARE YOU" , Last time she saw the car it was black :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Parking sensors were a pita , I need to use a bit of touch up paint around one of them on the back as pointed out by an eagle eye on a previous post , But it's nothing to bad , I guess what makes it more noticeable on the one on the back is that the car was black before . Cost was £900 + £100 for the interior , I was getting quotes of £1800 - £2500 to paint the front end , We picked our daughter up from a gig last night , She was standing 40ft from the car on her phone going "well where are are....WHERE ARE YOU" , Last time she saw the car it was black :lol:


To be fair 40 foot away I probably wouldn't notice anyone anyway :lol:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks good. No interior shots though?

Until recently, I've been doing 160 mile a day commute for the best part of 4 years. The E46 front is a disaster zone and even the E93 has a few pots on her!

Been thinking of a wrap on the E46. Will consider again if it gets its annual ticket in a few days (getting the swil flaps replaced with blanking plugs) without major work!

Only thing about a wrap is they are good for upto 5 years. Then you have to pay to get it taken off (or sell the car on) so you should really double you initial outlay. Although they say you can DIY remove it, Im not convinced.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

centenary said:


> Looks good. No interior shots though?


Interior being done on Monday


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks nice and the wheels really suit it. :thumb:

Do you have to tell the DVLA & insurance as though it's a standard colour change?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lmao, eagle eye.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Ben_ZS said:


> Do you have to tell the DVLA & insurance as though it's a standard colour change?


DVLA - No as they class it as temp change

Insurance - I did ask them , they class it as a graphic so no premium change , but if I have a knock it will be repaired to its original colour


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a good job, really like it in white.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Is washing/waxing the same though??

Looks great btw...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Is washing/waxing the same though??
> 
> Looks great btw...


No jet wash closer than a metre , Gave it a AS platinum polish yesterday and it's more slippery than Alonso


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

£900 exteriors not bad on a vehicle of that size, I had a look at matt wrapping a mk7 fiesta and they saw prices of £850

http://www.sctints.co.uk/galleries/191


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

That matt fiesta is wicked!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> That matt fiesta is wicked!


Ford have a limited edition of the mk7 with that finish now as well!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Im seriously tempted to do it to mine when I get it


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

gr33n said:


> £900 exteriors not bad on a vehicle of that size, I had a look at matt wrapping a mk7 fiesta and they saw prices of £850
> 
> http://www.sctints.co.uk/galleries/191


Yowzers... nice! I do quite like this vinyl malarkey. With the Jag in this thread, the orange GT-R Robbie at ValetMagic did, and now that Fester. Trying to imagine what it would look like with the original wheel colour and with/without the lights done. Shame the reflectors can't be tinted too, as they really show up.

Nice though.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks stunning. What a transformation.
I'm tempted.............


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what have they done to the front end of that fiesta!!!

theres not a single front end shot?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

McClane said:


> Yowzers... nice! I do quite like this vinyl malarkey. With the Jag in this thread, the orange GT-R Robbie at ValetMagic did, and now that Fester. Trying to imagine what it would look like with the original wheel colour and with/without the lights done. Shame the reflectors can't be tinted too, as they really show up.
> 
> Nice though.


Theres a few pics of before the rear lights were tinted, as for with the silver wheels im not sure :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

any chance of pics of the interior? All the wood in the jag puts me off when compared to a new 5 series. I'd consider having this done to an XF


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> any chance of pics of the interior? All the wood in the jag puts me off when compared to a new 5 series. I'd consider having this done to an XF


Pics up tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

love it 

i want mine in matt black now


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

And here it is .....

How it used to look










And how it looks now (iphone pic)


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth.

I like :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

McClane said:


> Smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth.
> 
> I like :thumb:


PMSL , It's like Waynes saying it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Is there panelling on the doors, or is that all the wood effect in the interior?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I like that a lot (inside and out).


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Is there panelling on the doors, or is that all the wood effect in the interior?


The wood in the doors has been done as well , Will do another pic tonight when i get home , with a real camera


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks great. Have the done things like doorshuts and under the bonnet etc...?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats what I wanted to ask the other day when I saw posted that link of the matt fiesta. Well done that man, **eagerly awaits reply** :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> any chance of pics of the interior? All the wood in the jag puts me off when compared to a new 5 series. I'd consider having this done to an XF


You can get the XF without wood, my inlaws is i think........  not sure now.. lol


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

gr33n said:


> Thats what I wanted to ask the other day when I saw posted that link of the matt fiesta. Well done that man, **eagerly awaits reply** :lol:


I was going to ask for them to be done at the cost of extra £'ss , but tbh because the interior is black it really doesn't look to bad , I'll do a photo , If it was a red car with black interior wrapped white then that might look a bit dodgy


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

PaulN said:


> You can get the XF without wood, my inlaws is i think........  not sure now.. lol


yes you can, but you have to go for the Diesel S model which is significantly more expensive.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

R7KY D said:


> I was going to ask for them to be done at the cost of extra £'ss , but tbh because the interior is black it really doesn't look to bad , I'll do a photo , *If it was a red car with black interior wrapped white then that might look a bit dodgy*


and that was the exact thing I was thinking of doing :lol: I was considering a red fiesta and black wheels then I thought, I might matt wrap it haha.

Decisions decisions


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok ..proper camera

Old 









New 









Old









New









Around the sills/door shuts , After discussion this is where I decided I wanted the wrap to end , It's not in a place where it can get scuffed and because of the black interior , I don't think it looks that bad .


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks brilliant mate, definitely no need to have had the sill done:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I bet that has confused the neighbours :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

That looks great! The wood effect is something that is putting me off this car, as I'll shortly be in the market for a new car, so to see what can be done with some vinyl is inspiring.

Thanks.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

that looks fantastic and factory fit


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

How did the wrap affect the Jaguar sense button for the glove box release?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the interior wrap looks awesome.. more luxurious to me for some reason lol..

the wood looks old fashioned.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> How did the wrap affect the Jaguar sense button for the glove box release?


It didn't !!! , It works perfectly

I was going to get a little black gloss dot cut out to stick where the button is just so i know where to touch , but thought leave it all matt black as I know where the button and it gives it a really nice clean line without the gloss dot


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks PIMPtastic, love it!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> Parking sensors were a pita , I need to use a bit of touch up paint around one of them on the back as pointed out by an eagle eye on a previous post , But it's nothing to bad , I guess what makes it more noticeable on the one on the back is that the car was black before . Cost was £900 + £100 for the interior , I was getting quotes of £1800 - £2500 to paint the front end , We picked our daughter up from a gig last night , She was standing 40ft from the car on her phone going "well where are are....WHERE ARE YOU" , Last time she saw the car it was black :lol:


Could please you PM me the name of the company who did the interior.

I'm going to view a few XFs at the weekend, so may want to move quickly if i find the right car.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome wrap, the interior looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think im in love !


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Feeling foolish here. 

I love the wood interior on XFs and although I loved the exterior transformation to white, I thought you were making a big mistake with the interior.

I was wrong. Stunning. Simply stunning.

I agree with CraigQQ - it shouldn't look better but it does.

Amazing.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> yes you can, but you have to go for the Diesel S model which is significantly more expensive.


Hes defo not got the Diesel..... god i need to check now! lol


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Who was the firm that did it? (PM if needed) Cheers,


----------

